# Power supply fan not working!



## Christ (Oct 26, 2004)

i just noticed my comp overheats fast i am wondering about it and suddenly i saw the power supply's fan is not spinning so before i use my comp i will take off my comp casing so it wont overheat!  


any idea's what i the prob with it? btw the power is new too


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I personally wouldn't use the computer till I had a fan working, If it is only new i would return it, was bought with the case ? if so and it is a generic PSU I would ask the shop if you can up grade to an Antec or such


----------



## Christ (Oct 26, 2004)

i think its the dust acumilation <-- typo because when i take a peek i saw some thick dust bunnys growing btw its just 4months old because my old one blows up :normal:


----------



## Christ (Oct 26, 2004)

ok any ideas what happend to it? because last month its working just fine


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Like blackduck30 said. If it came with the case it is a cheap PSU. Replace it with a quality name brand one like antec or enermax.


Christ said:


> i think its the dust acumilation <-- typo because when i take a peek i saw some thick dust bunnys growing btw its just 4months old because my old one blows up :normal:


4 months and and thick dust bunnies inside? You might want to hire a house keeper.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would put my money on the dust build up, Have a look at were you have your case placed as a dust build up will eventually short something out or in your case kill your fan which will overheat your power supply and kill it as well. I would look into a filter of some sort if you can not eliminate the dust.
I would also check the rest of your computer for dust ( heatsink fan , video card fan, motherboard ) as there is a good chance that if you have enough dust to kill a PSU then there has to be dust in your case and the last thing you want is it shorting something out in there and having to replace a MoBo or more.


----------

